# is there a difference in jelly and gravy food?



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

I know this is a weird question but I fed my dog morrisons dog food in jelly and accidentally picked up Gravy last time I was in, since getting Riley hes had issues with soft poop but since hes had the gravy food his poops have become normal and no soft poop or diarrhoea. we do mix the wet foot with wagg mix as well.

I also noticed on the gravy tin it says no wheat which I'm sure the Jelly one doesn't have on it so possible wheat intolerance? if dogs can get them?

just abit clueless haha


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

It isn`t the consistency, it`s the ingredients. Have a look at the list of ingredients (including the tiny ones). Work out which are in the one he reacts to and avoid them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

As the first ingredient in Wagg is wheat I doubt it's a grain allergy otherwise you would have seen a reaction just from his dry food.
I do know that the gravy one contains more sugars than the jelly but beyond that there isn't much difference apart from thickening agents in the jelly.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Crystal butterfly said:


> just abit clueless haha


If I eat more meat it bungs me up, I think dogs are the same, a dogs diet, many years ago consisted of mostly meat. Wagg contains very little meat.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I usually feed Jack Butchers tripe tins (plus Vets Kitchen dry), neither of which I believe contain wheat. But, I have occasionally bought stuff with gravy or beef as an emergency stand in (which may or may not contain wheat - not sure) and I do find that it has an effect on the "quality" of his stools 

Too much gravy or beef tends to make him looser, I think.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I usually feed Jack Butchers tripe tins.


I feed this too, just trying a tin of Pedigree at the moment. The meat loaf in the tin of Pedigree is much softer than the Butchers tripe.


----------

